# REMEMBER OUR VETERANS,THANK YOU FOR THOSE WHO HAVE SERVED



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wanted to have us all stop and think about all of our veterans tomorrow Monday the 11th. Sometimes we just think of veterans day as just another day off or as a federal holiday that makes it possible to have a 3 day long week end .
Veterans day is meant to honor all of those have given so much to there country and to us as citizens of our great country. Remmeber what all of these great men and woman have done to serve, they surrender there lives to serve and protect our country, and it's people leaving loved one's,comfort and freedom to do as the wish behind. These fine individuals go where there told go and live in substandard living quarters with little pay in locations that have terrible climates where danger and death can be around every corner.Many of these hero's returned maimed for life or don't return at all giving the supreme sacrifice for their country .
I for one sincerely thank each and everyone of our veterans(and those who serve now)for your personal sacrifice ,bravery and dedication to our people and country. God bless you all.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU,THANK YOU


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Jim…..I, and all of us appreciate the kind jesture…...U.S. Army…..VietNam….1966-67…...


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

God's blessings to all who die sadly in war.I say this without reserve or hesitation they die and are hopefully never forgotten thanks to all troops who helped us from USA during ww 11 otherwise who knows how it may have turned God Bles America and all my friends therein.written with deepest regard from the heart . Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for you sacrifice and service to our country Rick.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for you kind thoughts Alistar.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Right on, Jim. I salute all of them!!!!!!!!!!! They put their lives on the line for our country and should always be honored.

Here is s clip about some veterans that were very lucky to make it back alive:

http://us-mg204.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.partner=sbc&.rand=dhvdn5sen3325#mail

.............Jim


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not sure I could say it better-thanks Jim for this post, reminding us that freedom isn't free, and our brave men and women in the military deserve our thanks and gratitude for giving everything they own to protect and defend our great nation.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Jim , your link sends me to an Insurance site?

Thanks Hillbilly


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Without the veterans we wouldn't be living a free life.
-don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Right on Don


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*All gave some, Some gave all.*

Sometimes "Thanks" just never seems enough


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Amen on that ,bless them and honor these for the freedoms we have ,they are the true *patriots*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes Joe ,so true.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Jim, 
I was Signal Corps, Vietnam 68-69. I was there against my will. It took 15 support people to keep one man in the field. With my MOS I could have ended up a field radio operator. I thank my luck I dug ditches for buried cable.

It was a pretty dumb war as most of them are.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for you sacrifice and service to our country Bill.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Many, many thanks to all who have ever served and to those who voice their appreciation for our services. USAF 1962-1982 Guam '69-70 3000 bombs a day launched against Viet Nam off B-52s then to Viet Nam '71-'72.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Where did you go to high school Handtooler…in Chattanooga?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for your sacrifice and extended service to our country Russell


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky Top yes, Baylor '54-'58; then U Chattanooga AB in Chemistry '58-'62.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for your service Russell, from one Chattanoogan to another.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

They deserve all that we do for them and especially all that we don't.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Viet Nam 69-72, with last of my six different assignments at Da Nang with the Jolly Greens.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jimbo Thank you for you sacrifice and service to our country.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks a1Jim, appreciate it. I don't know about the feelings of other Viet Nam vets, but it gives me a feeling of embarrassment, and reflection, to be thanked for my service in that the time of turmoil our country was going through.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Jim! United States Navy, Attack Squadron 122, Naval Air Station Lemoore, CA; 1974 to 1978.

Happy woodworking all!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jim My thanks is not meant to embarrass you but to show my gratitude for what you and other vets have done for me and other citizens . War is terrible I'm not glorifing that ,just the people who had to go through the challenges their service to our country.

Stan
Thank you for you sacrifice and service to our country also.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to you, a1jim, for your kind words. And to joein10asee who said "sometimes 'thanks' just never seems enough."...if it's sincere, it's more than enough, and more than I would ever ask for.

-Dylan (Iraq, 2005. Afghanistan, 2009-10)


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Parts of my original post have been highlighted with links to internet junk for sale. This occurs when I'm not logged on. It's on Alistair's post as well. What's the deal?....MODS?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dylan
Thank you for you sacrifice and service to our country/

Bill
I'm Not sure what you mean but what ever it is it's not something I had anything to do with.
Maybe it would be best to contact Ms DebbieP AKA Debbie Pribele (Ljs community manager)http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

My thanks to all who served.

Bill, if you're not logged in, you get that. It's part of the site's advertising.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info Tom, I hadn't noticed yet, still a new boy.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

We are never thankful enough for what they do. I never think of this day as just a day off. One of the few government holidays with real meaning.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks A1. 
USAF, 59-65.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My full gratitude to all past and present who served to protect our country.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes Jim. Thanks to every veteran for their service, and many sacrifices. God bless them and their families.


----------



## Chisel (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Jim! 
Cold War 1983-86 and re-enlisted for Iraq War 2003-08….SSG US Army Retired, DAV


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Many Thanks. It's good to see a large portion of the population appreciating Veteran again. Wasn't the case when I was in the service. Fact when I can home from VN we were told it would be better if we didn't wear our uniform when we traveled home on leave. Course, being a Marine, there was no way I was NOT going to wear my uniform. I had do problem and fact was treated very well. I think a lot of the negative stuff was caused by the god old news media giving the wrong people all the attention again.

I especially like to go out of my way to thank a service person today because remember they are all volunteers. I was one that though an all volunteer military would not work. I solute them all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for your service and sacrifice Gene

Jake thank you too for your sacrifice and service.

Paul Thank you for your great sacrifice and service,It is a total embarsment when I think of the way our boys in the service were treated when they returned from VN ,in my opinion the people that spite on our troops should have been tried for treason,and people like Jane Fonda should have been locked up and the key thrown away.
It's ok to detest war but never never treat our heroes and defenders like crap.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

I served in the Air Force from 1987-1993 working on E-3 Sentry's (AWACS). I am humbled by the outpouring of gratitude from people today. However, I don't feel the need to be thanked. The military did much more for me than I was able to for anyone else. Therefore, I thank all of you that supported me and my colleagues during my time in the service, and for the respect that is shown to all vets.

I am inspired by the contributions of vets from WWII and before; absolutely amazing. The sacrifices made by the folks in the Korean and Viet Nam eras are humbling. The professionalism of the comrades in arms today is inspiring. I salute you all!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thalweg
You served when many others would not ever consider that and option ,Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jim, I was not embarrassed by your thanks. My synapses get tangled once in awhile, as I was referring to the "thanks" I receive on a daily face-to-face contact.


----------



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Jim, today is a hard day for me and all vets. 
Jeffrey
Nam 67-68
101st ABN.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JUC
Thank you for your service and sacrifices ,I'm so sorry for the fact today is so tough for you an countless others.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

No problem Jim thans again for bringing it up, as you so graciously do every year.Our hat's are hopefully off to you James your a real Gentleman and my old pal . God Bless Alistair


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Good video:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

God bless you Alistair

Thank you Paul that's a moving Vidio .


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks !!! to all Vets !!!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

This might not be appropriate but I feel the need to say something about our "active" military. We have an Army base not far away. And we have a Air National Guard base not far from there. In our previous house we had a reserve base there as well.

The point I want to make is that I encounter hundreds of our active military people every month. I have yet to see any one of them fail to hold a door for me or fail to say "please" or "thank you", always including "Sir" or "Ma'am".

I screwed up last week. Last week I was in a convenience store and was surrounded by about 25 of them buying sandwiches and drinks. After the fact, I realized I should have told the manager to ring them all up at once and tell me how much I needed to pay. It won't happen next time.

I've visited the Normandy beaches/surrounding museums and area. I still get the spine tingles when I recall that visit. My grandfather was WWI, my dad was Korean Navy. A very good friend's father was WWII (and snuck in a camera to one of the concentration camps he helped liberate…those pix not suitable for many).

Just needed to add that.


----------

